# دورة في حساب كميات الحفر والردم في الطرق



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ا_لاخوة اعضاء منتدي هندسة المساحة والطرق 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كنت قد طرحت هذا الموضوع في أحد المنتديات ولكن نسبة لكثرت السوال عنه داخل المنتدي 
فهنا اقوم بنقل الموضوع من اجل الفائدة للجميع 
وان شاء الله من خلال الاسئلة والجواب عليه نكون قدمنا فكرة شاملة عن الموضوع 
الي تفاضيل الموضوع_


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

مقدمة: 
كان ان طلب مني بعض الاخوة ( من خلال طرح موضوع اخر) التحدث عن كيفية حساب كميات الحفر والردم في الطرق 
وكنت قد وعدت بان افرد موضوع قائم بذاته اتحدث فيه بشي من التفاضيل عن هذا الموضوع 
وكونت اود ان تكون في شكل دورة في عدة دروس 
لكن ............ز
لعطل في جهازي (جهاز الحاسوب) تاخر هذا الامر كثير 
وتتكرر الطلب في عدة مرات وفي عدة مواضيع فقررت ان ابد هذا الموضوع دون ترتيبات علي ان يعذرني اعضاء المنتدي وزواره عن الهفوات التي تحدث اثناء كتابة الموضوع وعدم الترتيب 
وبمان اني سوف اكتب هذا الموضوع في قسم الخبرات فالمرجع الاساسي في هذا الموضوع هي خبرتي فقط 
فالمعذرة للجميع للتاخير الموضوع 
والله نساله العون 
ونبدا علي بركة الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

البداية :
ماهي الفائدة من حساب الكميات ؟ 
حساب الكميات هي خلاصة العمل في الطرق وهي الغاية التي يسعى الي تحقيقها العاملون في هذا المجال وهي اساس التفاوض والتعاقد 
وفي الفترة الاخيرة تتطورت عملية حساب الكميات اصبحت تخصص قائم بذاته يمنح الطلاب من خلاله الدرجات العليا في هذا التخصص تصل الي درجة الدكتورة 
التتطور في عمليات حساب الكميات كان نتاج طبيعي للتطور الذي حدث في المشاريع الانشائية مما ادي للاهتمام بحساب الكميات (والتي هي اساس العمل الانشائي)
وصاحب هذا التتطور تتطور في الادوات والبرامج التي تستخدم في عملية حساب الكميات وظهرت في الفترات الاخيرة كثير من هذا البرامج غالية الثمن واكثر دقة 

الخلاصة : 
الكميات هي الغاية التي يسعي لتحقيقها المقاول وهي اساس التفاوض والتعاقد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

العوامل الموثرة في حساب الكميات : 
بطريقة اخري ماهي الاسباب التي توثر سلبا وايجابا في حساب الكميات؟
او ما هي العوامل التي نعتمد عليها في حساب الكميات ؟ 

هناك ثلاثة عوامل رئسية توثر في عملية حساب الكميات 
1- المقطع العرضي للطريق 
2- قراءات الارض الطبيعة للطريق 
3- خط التصميم او الخط الانشائي للتصميم 

هذه العوامل من خلالها يمكننا التحكم في حساب الكميات وتغير اي عامل يوثر في الكميات الناتجة 

وسوف اتحدث عن كل واحد من هذه العوامل علي حدة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

المقطع العرضي للطريق Cross-Section :
هو الجزء المحصور بين الارض الطبيعية للمسار الطريق والخط التصميم للطريق وهو يتكون من الاجزاء التالية:]
1- خط الارض الطبيعية 
2- الخط التصميم الانشائي للطريق 
3- الميول الجانبي side slop 
( كنت اتمني ان تكون هناك صورة توضيحية )
تاثير هذا العامل علي حساب الكميات: 
هذا العامل موثر جدا في عملية حساب الكميات يمثل التاثر في الاتي: 
1- كلما كان الفرق بين قراءات الارض الطبيعية والمستوي التصميمي كبير كانت الكميات الناتجه كبيرة والعكس صحيح 
2- الميول الجانبي كلما كانت نسبة الميول الجانبية كبيرة كانت الكمية الناتجة كبيرة والعكس صحيح 
فمثلا الكميات الناتجة (عندما كانت نسبة الميول الجانبية هي 1:3 ) اكبر من الكميات الناتجة عندما تكون الميول الجانبية مثلا (1:2 )


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

قراءات الارض الطبيعية :ngl : 
هذا العامل هو عامل ثابت لانسطيع التغير فيه لانه قراءات الارض الطبيعية ويكون تاثير هذا العامل مرتبط بالمستوي التصميم للطريق 
فكما كانت فرق بيهما كبير كانت الكميات الناتجة كبيرة والعكس صحيح
ولكن بعض في بعض المناطق يكون له اثر كبير مثل مناطق المنشاءات المصاحبة للطريق وبذات في مناطق الخران والمجاري حيث يكون مستوي الارض منخفض ممايؤدي الي زيادة الكميات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

المستوي التصميمي للطريق: Design levl 
وهو من العوامل الموثرة جدا في حساب الكميات ويجب في عملية تحديد هذا الخط مراعاة الاتي:
1- الموصفات العامة للطرق (لكل دولة موصفات خاصة بها)
2- تكلفة الطريق 
وتكلفة الطريق هي مربط الفرس فزيادة الكميات تعني زيادة التكلفة بمعني كلما ارتفع المستوي التصميمي للطريق كلما زادت الكميات وبالتالي زادت التكلفة 
لذلك لابد من وجود موزانة بين الموصفات العامة للطرق وبين تكلفة الطريق بحيث يجمع تصميم الطريق بين الموصفات وتكلفة بحيث يكون الطريق بافضل الموصفات واقل تكلفة 
وتكون هذه الموزانة في طبقة الردميات بحيث يحدد سمك محددة لاتتجاوزه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

تنبيه هام : 
هنا في هذا الموضوع سوف اتحدث عن كيفية حساب الكميات فقط 
سوف اتحدث في موضوع اخر عن كيفية التحكم في هذه العوامل لتقليل الكميات او زيادتها


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

الدرس الثانية: 
مرحلة تجميع معلومات حساب الكميات : 
سوف افترض في هذه الدروس اني مقاول وليس مصمم بحيث يكون المقطع العرضي جاهز ومصصم من قبل المصصم (اي سوف لا اتحدث عن كيفية تصميم المقطع العرضي لان الهدف من الدورس كيفية الحساب وليس التصميم ) 
اول معلومة مهمة في حساب علي الكميات وهي معرفة المقطع العرضي لان من خلال يكمننا معرفة الكيفية التي يتم بها الرفع المساحي للارض الطبيعية للطريق 
نفترض ان المقطع العرضي هو الشكل الاتي : 





حيث يوضح الشكل NGL مستوي الارض الطبيعية و DL المستوي التصميمي وside slop 1:2 or 1:4 (وهذا نقصد بها ان side slop يكون 1:4 الي ارتفاع محدد مثلا 3 متر واذا زاد عن ذلك يصبح 1:2 ) وطبقات الطريق Embankment, subase,base __________________


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

قراءات الارض الطبيعية : NGL 
شكل المقطع العرضي يجب التقيد به في عملية الرفع المساحي للمسار الطريق فمن الشكل السابق للمقطع العرضي نجد المعلومات الاتيه: 
عرض طبقة الاساس Base هو 10 متر 5 متر شمال منتصف الطريق و5 متر يمين منتصف الطريق وتكتب هكذا 5RT & 5LT 
عرض الاسفلت 7 متر ( 3.5RT & 3.5LT) 

اذن الرفع المساحي للارض الطبيعية للمسار الطريق يجب ان تكون علي الابعاد اعلاه 
بحيث تكون القراءات علي النحو الاتية 
10M LT & 5M LT &3.5M LT & CL & 3.5M RT & 5M RT & 10M RT 
10M RT & 10M LT هي قراءات لزيادة العرض في طبقة الردميات 
CL هي منتصف الطريق 
وتكون القراءات بالشكل الاتي :




__________________


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

المستوي التصميمي : Design Level 
هو يكون معطي من قبل المصمم (قلنا الهدف حساب الكميات وليس التصميم ) 
هو يكون في الشكل الاتي : 




__________________


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

حساب المساحة :
كما نعلم إن التكامل بين المساحات و الحجوم، لهذا فان المساحة هي المقدمة لإيجاد الحجوم وكميات الحفر والردم تبدأ بحساب المساحات.

يتم قياس مساحة أي شكل هندسي ما إما من خلال رسوم بيانية (مخططات) والتي تكون بمقياس معين ومناسب أو بطريقة مباشرة من خلال القياسات التي تم أخذها من الحقل وهذه الطريقة أدق ولكنها أكثر صعوبة من البيانية وهي الطريقة التي تم استخدامها في مشروعنا.

يتم في العادة قياس مناسيب نقاط مختلفة مأخوذة على خطوط متعامدة مع اتجاه محور المشروع المقترح وهي ما تعرف بالمقاطع العرضية (Cross-Section). والمقطع العرضي عبارة عن ذلك الجزء المحصور بين سطح الطريق المخصص لسير السيارات وخطي الميلين الجانبيين وبين خط سطح الأرض الطبيعية. وتحسب مساحات هذه المقاطع بمعرفة مناسيب وعناصر التصميم المختلفة، وإذا عرفت المساحات للمقاطع العرضية بالتالي يمكن حساب كميات الحفر والردم بين كل مقطعين متتاليين وبالتالي حساب كميات الحفر والردم لكل المشروع. 

والطرق المستخدمة لحساب المساحات للمقاطع العرضية كثيرة ومنها:

•	الطريقة الميكانيكية.
•	الطريقة التخطيطية.
•	الطريقة الحسابية (التحليلية). 

__________________


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

البرامج المستخدمة في حساب الكميات :
* في حساب كميات الحفر والردم يحسب من طبقة الردميات Embankment
* ومع تتطور البرامج المساحية هناك عدة برامج لحساب الكميات واغلب هذه البرامج غالية الثمن لاتقدر عليها الا الشركات الكبيرة , وهناك برامج رخصية الثمن لحساب الكميات ولكن دقتها اقل في حساب الكميات
* من البرامج الغالية الثمن واكثر دقة
* برنامج Earh Work المعتمد من قبل وزارة الموصلات السعودية
* برنامج Earh vloume KH المستخدم من قبل الشركات الامريكية
* برنامج MS الماني يستخدم من قبل الشركات الالمانية
* وغيرها من البرامج الاخري

* اما البرامج رخصية الثمن
* برنامج AUTODESKLAND المشهور والكميات الناتجة اقل دقة
* برنامج الاكسل مع ادخال بعض المعادلات تصبح دقته مقبوله
* برنامج SOFT DESK الكميات الناتجة مقبولة
* وغيرها من البرامج الاخري

وعلي العموم الشي المتعارف عليه هو ان هناك اتفاق بين المقاول والمالك علي كميات محدد وباضافة او زيادة محددة بنسبة

__________________


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

كيفية حساب الكميات : 
كيف احسب الكميات ؟ 
عن طريق البرامج المختلفة طبعا لكل برنامج طريقة المختلفة في ادخال هذا المعلومات ولكن جميع هذه البرامج تتفق علي هذه المدخلات (قراءات الارض الطبيعية ngl و المقطع العرضي للطريق corss-section و المستوي التصميم ) والاختلاف في الكيفية التي تدخل بها هذه المدخلات (هنا نحن ليست بصدد الحديث عن كيفية حساب الكميات بهذه البرامج ) 

سوف اطرح هنا طريقة بسطية جدا في عملية حساب الكميات ويمكننا تطبيق هذه الطريقة برنامج الاكسل الموجود في حاسب اي شخص 

سوف اقوم بحساب الكميات عن طريق الاحداثيات (طبعا هناك طرق اخري كثيره ) ولكن هذه الطريقة اسهل وادقة (والهدف توضيح فكرة حساب الكميات


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

فمن الشكل اعلاه لدينا احداثيات النقاط 
علي الابعاد 
10m RT & 5M RT &3.5 M RT & 10M LT& 5M LT& 3.5MLT& CL 
في الارض الطبيعية و في المستوي التصميمي 
فالاحداثي عبارة عن (مسافة الافقية لقراءة من منتصف الطريق , القراءة عند هذه المسافة ) في الاتجاه RT تكون الابعاد موجبة مثلا 
(10,235.35 ) وفي الاتجاه LT تكون الابعاد سالبة فمثلا -10, 235.45 ) 
فمثلا في الشكل السابقة لدينا الاحداثيات الابعاد تبد من X1 الي X11 
الاحداثيات المناسيب تبد من Y1 الي Y11 
ولحساب هذه المساحة يكون قانون الاحداثيات العادي وهو 

A=0.5*{(X1*Y2+X2*Y3+X3*Y4+X4*Y5+X5*Y6+X6*Y7+X7*Y8+ X8*Y9+X9*Y10+X10*Y11+X11*Y1)-(Y1*X2+Y2*X3+Y3*X4+Y5*X6+Y6*X7+Y7*X8+Y8*X9+Y9*X10+ Y10*X11+Y11*X1)}


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

شرح الطريقة : 




ط\ط-


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

طبعا كل هذه الاحداثيات معطي من قراءات الارض الطبيعية ( راجع الجدوال الاول ) من المستوي التصميمي (راجع الجدوال الثاني ) 
وبتطبيق هذه البيانات في القانون (وقانون معروف لكل ) نحصل علي مساحة المقطع المحددة 
فمثلا المقطع عند النقطة 103.100 = 25m2 وهكذا 

ندخل هذه في برنامج اكسل في دقائق بتطبيق المعادلة نحصل علي كل المساحات كل قطاع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

الصورة توضح كيفية ادخال هذه البيانات في برنامج اكسل :
وكيفية حساب المساحات





__________________


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

كيفية حساب الكميات: 
بعد حساب المساحات تاتي مرحلة حساب الكميات 
وفق للقوانين الاتيه: 
هناك مجموعة من الطرق و الحالات المختلفة و القوانين المختلفة لحساب الحجوم وذلك حسب الاختلاف في حالة كل مقطع وسنعرض بعض النماذج من المشروع تفي بكل الحالات الخمس لحسابات المقاطع

	المقطع الأول حفر والثاني حفر.
	المقطع الأول ردم والثاني ردم.
	المقطع الأول ردم والأخر حفر(أو العكس).
	المقطع الأول حفر والأخر مختلط (أو العكس).
	المقطع الأول ردم والأخر مختلط(أو العكس).
	المقطعان مختلطان.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

المقطع الأول حفر والثاني حفر:

و القانون التالي يستخدم لكلتا الحالتين سواء كان المقطعان حفر كامل أو كانا ردم كامل
في هذه الحالة تحسب الحجوم على القانون التالي: 

V=d(a1+a2)/2
حيث 
v = حجم المواد 
a1 = مساحة المقطع الاول 
a2= مساحة المقطع الثاني 
d= المسافة بين المقطعين 
__________________


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

المقطع الأول ردم والأخر حفر(أو العكس):

فيتم حساب مساحة الحفر والردم على النحو التالي:



الردم حسب القانون 
Vf={(F^2*D)/2*(F+C
حيث 
Vf= حجم الردم 
F= مساحة الردم 
C= مساحة القطع 
D= المسافة بين القطاعان 
__________________


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

مثال : 
وقد اخترنا المقطعين التي أرقام محطاتهما على التوالي (Station 0+160) & (Station 0+180)

مساحة مقطع الحفر C ) ) m2 13.25=
مساحة مقطع الردم ( F ) = m2 10.39
المسافة بين المقطعين ( D)= 20 m

حجم الردم:
74.27 M3 

أما حجم الحفر:
45.67M3


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

ومثال عملي : 
لحساب الكميات بهذه المعادلة و عن برنامج الاكسل 
هذا مثال لحساب الكميات لطريق بطول 12 كم 
علي الرابط 

http://rapidshare.com/files/27441127..._Road.rar.html


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

مسافة النقل : 

في مجال الطرق تكون هناك مسافة محددة لنقل المواد تسمي مسافة النقل يتم الاتفاق عليها في التعاقد 
ونقصد بمسافة النقل هي المسافة التي يتم نقل المواد منها او اليها 
في حالة الردم تكون منها 
وفي حالة القطع تكون اليها 
وفي حالة تكون مسافة النقل (في الواقع) اكبر من المسافة المتفق عليه يكون هناك اتفاق اخر للفرق في المسافة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

هذه بعض مصطحات مسافة النقل في حالة الردم والحفر

1. Haul Distance : هي المسافة بين مركز الحفر ومركز الردم
2. Average haul distance : هي المسافة بين مركز الثقل للحفر ومركز الثقل للردم
3. Free haul distance : يجب تحدد هذه المسافة في العقد بحيث يتم حساب تكلفة الحفر فقط
4. Overhaul distance : وهي المسافة التي يتم فيها حساب تكلفة الحفر والنقل معا
5. haul : مجموع حجم المواد مضروب في المسافة التي يجب النقل اليها
6. waste : هو ذلك الحجم من مواد الردم الفائضة عن الحاجة
7. Borrow : وهو ذلك الحجم من المواد التي يجب استجلابها الي موقع المشروع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2010)

هي فكرة مبسطة وفي عجالة حاولت اعطي فكرة عن حساب الكميات بطريقة مختضرة (واسف للاختضار ) 
اتمني ان اكون قدمت شي مفيد 
باراك الله فيكم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ياهندسة


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (21 يناير 2010)

انا مهندس طرق لكني استفدت كتير منك اخي دفع الله جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2010)

engelsha3er2010 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2010)

حتي تكتمل الفكرة لابد من فتح باب النقاش والاسئلة 
فالموضوع مفتوح للجميع الاخوة


----------



## ALI..SS (22 يناير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ابن الاسكندريه (22 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (22 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2010)

مرحبا ياسر 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## garary (24 يناير 2010)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> ومثال عملي :
> لحساب الكميات بهذه المعادلة و عن برنامج الاكسل
> هذا مثال لحساب الكميات لطريق بطول 12 كم
> علي الرابط
> ...



مشكور على المجهود 
ارجوا اعادة رفع الرابط من جديد.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2010)

هذا مثال اخر 
طريق بطول 103 كم هو من اعداد المهندس ياسر بشارة جزاه خيرا 

كلمة المرور defo
علي الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/117613559/317f610a/qtyaqurat_trap_254_quantities.html


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (24 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم م دفع الله , ربنا اكرمك ويزيدك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا وعملا متقبلا


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك مجهود اكثر من رائع زادك الله علما وجعلك ذحرا للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2010)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> اخى الكريم م دفع الله , ربنا اكرمك ويزيدك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا وعملا متقبلا


اخي عبدالباقي انت في بلد يتقبل فيه الدعاء 
فدعوا لنا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2010)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك مجهود اكثر من رائع زادك الله علما وجعلك ذحرا للاسلام والمسلمين


اخي ابراهيم جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (25 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك ياهندسة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## الصقير200 (25 يناير 2010)

لو سمحت لو فيه مشروع صغير كذا مع التوضيح بالروسومات اللي بتاعته 
وشكرا


----------



## metkal (26 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
يوجد مثال عملي مرفق مع المشاركات


----------



## بشيرناشد (26 يناير 2010)

شي حلو والله الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك 
نتمني ان نقدم المفيد


----------



## حسام يونس (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
معلومات قيمة جدا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
تحياتي


----------



## محمود غندور (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

حسام يونس قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> معلومات قيمة جدا
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> تحياتي



باراك الله فيك اخي حسام


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

محمود غندور قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة القيمة



باراك الله فيك اخ غندور


----------



## aymanshatat (27 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور بس بدنا الدوره على ملفات word h, ppd


----------



## hany_meselhey (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك والشرح جامد يا هندسة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك 
نتمني ان نقدم المفيد*​


----------



## alsadaf2007 (31 يناير 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## eng_khalid11 (31 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااا


----------



## زكريا الشجاع (31 يناير 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااك الله الف خير


----------



## بله ادريس احمد (1 فبراير 2010)

*حساب كميات الفطع والردم*

الاخ دفع الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا لك جزيل الشكر ووافر الصحة والعافية وعلوا في الدنيا والاخرة وهذة صدقة جارية جعلها الله في حسنتكم انشاء الله


----------



## بله ادريس احمد (1 فبراير 2010)

*حساب كميات الفطع والردم*

الاخ دفع الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا لك جزيل الشكر ووافر الصحة والعافية وعلوا في الدنيا والاخرة وهذة صدقة جارية جعلها الله في حسنتكم انشاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shawkat khatib (1 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكون الحوارات في هذا النتدى أكثر فعالية وألف شكر للزملاء اللذين لايبخلون في العلم لهذا المنتدى الجميلتقبلوا مني الف تحية لجميع المشاركين بالمنتدى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 فبراير 2010)

كلنا نتمني ذلك حتي تكون الفائدة اكثر
هي دعوة للجميع


----------



## كمال المجالي (4 فبراير 2010)

جزيل الشكر للاخ هجو متمنيا تاسيس مكتبه متخصصه لجميع تطبيقات المساحه وخصوصا انها نتاج خبره الاخوه في هدا الملتقى الرائع


----------



## nedal_dr (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا اخي مع انني اخذ مادة حساب الكميات والمواصفات لا انني ارى استفدت منك كثيرا


----------



## hany_71112000 (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررر
وربنا يكرمك


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (6 فبراير 2010)

والله مهما شكرك الشكرون ومدحك المدحون لن يوفون لك جزاء ماتقدمة لنا الهم ان كان عبدك هذا عمل هذا ابتغاء وجهك الكريم فاسكنة الجنة هو ومن يحب ونحن معهم يارب العالمين وان كان غير ذلك فاللهم خذ بيدة وايدينا الى ماتحب وترضى ياارحم الرحمين


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي دفع الله


----------



## NOORALDIN (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللهخيرا


----------



## سيف اليزل احمد (6 فبراير 2010)

بوركت لك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 فبراير 2010)

كمال المجالي قال:


> جزيل الشكر للاخ هجو متمنيا تاسيس مكتبه متخصصه لجميع تطبيقات المساحه وخصوصا انها نتاج خبره الاخوه في هدا الملتقى الرائع


 ان شاء الله اخي الكريم كما احب ان اقول هناك موسوعة هندسة والطرق موجودة داخل هذا الملتقي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 فبراير 2010)

nedal_dr قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور يا اخي مع انني اخذ مادة حساب الكميات والمواصفات لا انني ارى استفدت منك كثيرا


 نتمني ان نري اضافات في هذا المجال في هذا المنتدي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (7 فبراير 2010)

ياسرمحمد2007 قال:


> والله مهما شكرك الشكرون ومدحك المدحون لن يوفون لك جزاء ماتقدمة لنا الهم ان كان عبدك هذا عمل هذا ابتغاء وجهك الكريم فاسكنة الجنة هو ومن يحب ونحن معهم يارب العالمين وان كان غير ذلك فاللهم خذ بيدة وايدينا الى ماتحب وترضى ياارحم الرحمين


 امين امين امين


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Riyadh (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## The better fly (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك علي الافاده


----------



## علي الدبس (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## المهندس ليبي (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدالشبروي (11 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يااخي الكريم
*


----------



## سيف الدليمي (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في اعمال ميزانك الصاحه


----------



## mrtaha (13 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## hemaxplode (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على مجهودك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
باراك الله فيكم


----------



## طه ابوزيتون (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shadey (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ارجو ان تكمل بقية الموضوع لانى جديد واحتاج الى مساعدتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 فبراير 2010)

ان شاء الله 
سوف اتحدث عن حساب الكميات عن طريق البرامج المختلفة 
قريبا


----------



## wahid1 (15 فبراير 2010)

برامج للحساب


----------



## العراق نيو (15 فبراير 2010)

تسلللللللللللللللللللللللللم حبي وعاشت ايدك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (16 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abu samy (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng-mrad (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hamdy khedawy (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الطيب رغم اننى اقوم بحساب الكميات برسم القطاعات العرضية يدويا بالاتوكاد وحساب المساحات من الرسم وبعد ذلك استخدم الاكسل لحساب الحجوم بنفس المعادلات المستخدمة فى هذه الدورة المميزة فشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## walid00 (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
جميعا


----------



## garary (23 فبراير 2010)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> ان شاء الله
> سوف اتحدث عن حساب الكميات عن طريق البرامج المختلفة
> قريبا



بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Osama1212 (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاتة
والله منور ياعزيزي بارك الله فيك
وايضا تمنيت لو توجد صور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 فبراير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيدقطب (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 فبراير 2010)

garary قال:


> بارك الله فيك.


وجزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع:20::75:


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عبدالقادر توحاري (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
وهذا تجميع ما قمت بشرحة في ملف ورد ارجو ان اكون قد افدت احد به


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 فبراير 2010)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الأخ المهندس دفع الله حمدان جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع المفيد جعله الله فى موازين حسناتك
أخى الحبيب عثرت على درس بالصوت والصورة لشرح برنامجeartkworsرقم2 تقريباللمهندس شريف الشافعى ولا أدرى كيف أحصل على باقى الدروس وانا احتاجه جدا لانه المعتمد عندنا فى وزارة النقل ومطلوب منى حساب كميات
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_es84 (2 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammad mahmood (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## leve (4 مارس 2010)

ؤئءؤ\ئؤئ\ؤءئؤ\ئؤ\ؤئؤئؤ|ؤ


----------



## leve (4 مارس 2010)

ؤبببببببببيبليبسلي


----------



## leve (4 مارس 2010)

بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببيسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (6 مارس 2010)

محمدنعمةالله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأخ المهندس دفع الله حمدان جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع المفيد جعله الله فى موازين حسناتك
> أخى الحبيب عثرت على درس بالصوت والصورة لشرح برنامجeartkworsرقم2 تقريباللمهندس شريف الشافعى ولا أدرى كيف أحصل على باقى الدروس وانا احتاجه جدا لانه المعتمد عندنا فى وزارة النقل ومطلوب منى حساب كميات
> جزاك الله خيرا


 اخ العزيز كل دروس الاخ شريف الشافعي روابطها غير شغاله واتمني من الاخ الشافعي انزلها مرة اخري


----------



## سسفور (6 مارس 2010)

يسلمو كثير بس بدي دروس في اللاندديسكتوب


----------



## al haneen (7 مارس 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووو على هالموضووووووووووووووووع


----------



## المحجوب توتي (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور باراك الله فيك .
مهندس مكانيكا مشرف على طريق ردم


----------



## el hatash (12 مارس 2010)

شرح وافى 
الله ينور عليك
ياباش مهندس


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (17 مارس 2010)

أنا مهندس مساحة بارك الله فيك أخي دفع الله


----------



## خبز مسمسم (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمود 5 (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
لكن يوجد طريقة اسرع من كدا بأستخدام 
برنامج الأوتوكاد


----------



## مبارك محمد قبيل (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه 
واتمني من الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 مارس 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## micra (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 مارس 2010)

*باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## kasberiraq (24 مارس 2010)

تحياتي لك اخي العزيز على الشرح ولوانه طويل شويه لكن شرح وافي اتمنى لك الموفقيه والنجاح


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مارس 2010)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . الاء حرب (25 مارس 2010)

أشكر لك جهدك الذي بذلته .... فعلاً دورة مفيدة وشاملة 
" لم أعد بحاجة دورة حساب كميات بعد الذي قرأته " .... شكراَ


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 مارس 2010)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## طوكر (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا باشمهندس دفع الله والله ما قصرت ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة لو سمحت لي عاوز أجمع كل المعلومات المفيدة التي أوردتها في هذا البوست وأرفعها كملف (pdf) ليستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 مارس 2010)

اخي طوكر باراك الله فيك 
ولامانع لدينا من القيام بهذا العمل 
فهو لوجه الله


----------



## عاشق السهر (28 مارس 2010)

يعجز اللسان عن شكرك على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (28 مارس 2010)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## aykhatib (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير وانشالله بيتسجل في سجل حسناتكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 مارس 2010)

aykhatib قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير وانشالله بيتسجل في سجل حسناتكم


امين امين امين


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 أبريل 2010)

موضوع اكثرمن رائع
مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 أبريل 2010)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohamedazab (1 أبريل 2010)

يجزيك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد نايف النوايسه (1 أبريل 2010)

اين التكملة يا باش مهندس


----------



## محمد نايف النوايسه (1 أبريل 2010)

رائع مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## bushalison (2 أبريل 2010)

أخوان اعتقد ان الردود بكلمات الشكر والمديح وان كان يستحقها اصحاب المشاركات المفيدة ..يجب ان يكون بأضافة تعليقات علمية تضيف للموضوع ..أليس كذلك


----------



## mozart_free2000 (2 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات واتمنى ان تجد لنا برنامج تصميم انشائى للمبانى


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 أبريل 2010)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله ب الجميع وجزاكم خيرا
وتحيه خاصه الى الاخ دفع الله وجعله في ميزان حسناته
وارفق ملف ب دي اف للمحاضره بعد ازن اخي العزيز
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmmd1yywdrm


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 أبريل 2010)

*باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا​*​


----------



## نورمحمدترك (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## laiouni (19 أبريل 2010)

يجازيك الله على اشاعة العلم و المعرفة ليستفيد الجميع ما شاء الله ابقاك الله في خدمة اعضاء و رواد ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شرح طيب


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداا ربنا يكرمك بالجنة


----------



## نصرالدين قسم السيد (3 مايو 2010)

الموضوع مفيد جدا اتمنى المزيد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (3 مايو 2010)

انشاء الله
في الايام القادمة


----------



## باسل الحبيب (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## hany sabry (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل علي هذا الجهد


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيكم*​


----------



## auto3740 (31 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك اللهم اعطى منفقا خلفا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 مايو 2010)

امين امين امين


----------



## amous (31 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر و التقدير 
اخي الكريم 
بارك الله لك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 مايو 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed faster (31 مايو 2010)

بجد جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات 

انت فكرتنى بحديث 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
*كل علم وبــــــال على صاحبه إذا لم يعمل به*


----------



## khalil985 (4 يونيو 2010)

رائع انت يا باشمهندس


----------



## abdo_m07 (20 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم*

السلام عليكم

مشكور يا اخي على الافادة

خلينا نتعرفو عليكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 يونيو 2010)

نحن في خدمة اخي العزيز
ومرحبا في اي وقت


----------



## مكس 2 (21 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع جميل وهحاول انفذ مشكووووووين


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يونيو 2010)

مرحبا بك اخي مكس في منتداك


----------



## rasool2008 (22 يونيو 2010)

ممكن دروس شرح برنامج الاوتو كاد لاند بالفيديو


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 يونيو 2010)

دورس الفيديو موجود بالمنتدي
للاخ فواز
والاخ سامح
والاخ محمد خميس


----------



## وليد الزين (23 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
شرحك كافي وافي سلمت يداك.!!*
*تقبل مودتي اخوك وليد الزين*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يونيو 2010)

مرحب بك اخي وليد الزين
واتمني لك الفائدة


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (6 يوليو 2010)

اللة يجعلها في ميزان حسنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم على مجهوداتكم العظيمة


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## Mid00 (20 أغسطس 2010)

ممتاز بس من المفترض اختيار المنسةب التصميمى الامثل للطريق الذى يجعل كمية القطع تساوى كمية الردم تقريبا لخفض التكلفة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (20 أغسطس 2010)

هذه المرحلة خاص بالتصميم وياتي حساب الكميات بعد اختيار المنسوب التصميمي 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## samahy13 (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء مشتاق (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه..............اللهم ارزق صاحب هذا العمل الفلاح والتقوى......وافتح له ابواب الرحمه والرزق


----------



## j.dev (22 أغسطس 2010)

انا مش فاهم حاجه اعمل ايه


----------



## مهندس مساحة2 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ دفع الله
وشكرا لك


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك ويزيدك من علمه
مشكور اخى الفاضل


----------



## faisal_ibraheem (4 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا عمل جميل الرجاء المزيد من الشرح بالصور


----------



## fryad_7888 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## منتصر عوض (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## لاجل الاسلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

في البداية أتقدم بالشكر و الجزيل مع دعواتي الصادقة بالتوفيق و السداد
و بعدها أتمنى أن توضح لي كيف لي أن أحسب النقطتتين التاليتين من المقطع العرضي الذي تفضلت بتقديمه لنا :
1. Right @INT/Left @INT
2.Right @10/[email protected]
مع خالص شكري


----------



## ماجد عطا (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خير وادخلك الجنة يا بشمهندش


----------



## حسين محم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكؤراننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## en_yasser75 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## إنصاف (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس شرح مبسط ومفيد


----------



## maszfp (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا بارك الله لك وعليك مجهود رائع


----------



## بلين كاكل (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اني ما بعرف عربي بلكامل( زور زور سوباستان دةكةم (اريد كتب علي total station


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يوفق الجميع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسب الدائم عثمان (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير لقد استفدت فائدة كبيرة


----------



## حائل نت (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المساح الحائر (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا بش مهندس علي مجهودات حضرتك القويه في مساعدة المساحين المبتدئين وياريت تشرح لنا طر يقة التصميم ل cross -section


----------



## حسين سلامه (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك
ولكنى اسال عن برنامج لرسم خطوط الكونتور للميزانية الشبكية وحساب كميات الحفر والردم


----------



## aligaber2012 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على الافاده


----------



## تاج السرادم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــكرا على جهدكم الجميل ومعلوماتكم الثرة, نفعنا الله بكم وعلى امتداد وطننا الكبير .


----------



## hani shurafa (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 نوفمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a7m3drambo (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهند70 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووورررررررررررررررررررررر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 نوفمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zezo one (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## وليدناجي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلوما ت الجميله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## redafetouh (25 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## mohamedazab (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

افادك الله ورعاك وادخلك حناته


----------



## elshabrawyrabea (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الشرح الرائع


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع
والمعلومات القيمة التى تنفعنا بها على الدوام
وجعل الله هذه الاعمال فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mrtaha (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا على الشرح الرائع*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 نوفمبر 2010)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## hosh123 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> كيفية حساب الكميات:
> بعد حساب المساحات تاتي مرحلة حساب الكميات
> وفق للقوانين الاتيه:
> هناك مجموعة من الطرق و الحالات المختلفة و القوانين المختلفة لحساب الحجوم وذلك حسب الاختلاف في حالة كل مقطع وسنعرض بعض النماذج من المشروع تفي بكل الحالات الخمس لحسابات المقاطع
> ...



السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكبير 

أرجو منك كتابه المعادلات الخاصه بباقى حالات المقاطع لأنى محتاجها جدا


----------



## odwan (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع بكم


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## The civil (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## حماده مصطفى احمد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*لماذا بكى و أغمى عليه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم *


*بالله عليك تقرأها حتىالنهايةلا تقفل الصفحة حتى تبعثها لجميع أصحابك*

*لماذا الرسول كان يبكي*

* 
*

*لماذا بكي رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) *

* 
اسال الله عز وجل ان ينفعني واياكم بما نقرا *

*روي يزيد القاشي ......عن انس ابن مالك قال : *

* ?جاء جبريل الي النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم))في ساعه ما كان يأتيه فيها متغير اللون. *


*فقال له النبي(صلى الله عليه وسلم)):' مالي اراك متغير اللون؟' *

*فقال :' يا محمد جئتك في الساعه التي امر الله بمنافخ النار ان تنفخ فيها ولا ينبغي لمن يعلم .... ان جهنم حق ... وان النار حق .... وان عذاب القبر حق ... وان عذاب الله اكبر ان تقر عينه حتي يأمنها.' *

*فقال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)):' يا جبريل صف لي جهنم ' *

*قال :' ان الله تعالي لما خلق جهنم *

*اوقد عليها الف سنه فاحمرت... *

*ثم اوقد عليها الف سنه حتي ابيضت ... *

*ثم اوقد عليها الف سنه حتي اسودت ... *

*فهي سوداء مظلمه لا ينطفئ لهبها ولا جمرها *

*- والذي بعثك بالحق لو ان خرم ابرة فتح منها لاحترق اهل الدنيا عن اخرها من حرها ... *

*- والذي بعثك بالحق لو ان ثوبا من اثواب اهل النار علق بين السماء والارض لمات اهل الارض من نتنها وحرها عن اخرهم لما يجدون من حرها .... *

*- والذي بعثك بالحق نبيا لو ان ذراعا من السلسله الذي ذكرها الله تعالي في كتابه وضع علي *

*جبل لذاب حتي يبلغ الارض السابعه ... *

*- والذي بعثك بالحق نبيا لو ان رجلا بالمغرب يعذب لاحترق الذي بالمشرق من شدة عذابها *

*حرها شديد ... وقعرها بعيد ..... وحليهاحديد ... وشرابها الحميم والصديد ... وثيابها مقطعات النيران ... لها سبعه ابواب ... لكل باب منهم مقسوم من الرجال والنساء ' *

*فقال (صلى الله عليه وسلم)) :' اهي كابوابنا هذه؟' *

*قال جبريل :' لا ... ولكنها مفتوحه بعضها اسفل من بعض ... من باب الي باب مسيره سبعين سنه ... كل باب منها اشد حرا من الذي يليه سبعين ضعفا ... يساق اعداء الله اليها فاذا انتهو الي بابها استقبلتهم الزبانيه بالاغلال والسلاسل فتسلك السلسه في فمه وتخرج ومن دبره وتغل يده اليسري الي عنقه وتدخل يده اليمني في فؤاده وتنزع من بين كتفيه وتشد بالسلاسل ويقرن كل ادمي مع شيطان في سلسله ويسحب علي وجهه وتضربه الملائكه بمقاطع من حديد كلما ارادوا ان يخرجوا منها من غم اعيدو فيها ' *

*فقال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)) :' من سكان هذه الابواب؟' *

*فقال جبريل: *

*- اما الباب الاسفل ففيه المنافقون ومن كفر من اصحاب المائده وال فرعون واسمها الهاويه *

*- والباب الثاني فيه المشركون واسمه الجحيم *

*- والباب الثالث فيه الصابئون واسمه سقر *

*- والباب الرابع فيه ابليس ومن اتبعه والمجوس واسمه لظي *

*- والباب الخامس فيه اليهود واسمه الحطمه *

*- والباب السادس فيه النصاري واسمه العزيز *

*ثم امسك جبريل حياء من رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم فقال له عليه السلام: *

*' الا تخبرني من سكان الباب السابع؟' *

*فقال جبريل :' فيه اهل الكبائر من امتك الذين ماتو ولم يتوبو '..........  *

*فخر النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) مغشيا عليه فوضع جبريل راسه على حجره حتى افاق فلما افاق *

*قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :' يا جبريل عظمت مصيبتي واشتد حزني او يدخل احد من امتي النار؟' *

*قال جبريل :' نعم اهل الكبائر من امتك ' *

*ثم بكى رسول الله ( وبكى جبريل ودخل رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)) منزله واحتجب عن الناس فكان لا يخرج الا الى الصلاه يصلي ويدخل ولا يكلم احدا. ياخذ في الصلاه يبكي ويتضرع الي الله تعالى. *

*- فلما كان اليوم الثالث اقبل ابو بكر رضي الله عنه حتي وقف بالباب وقال :' السلام عليكم يا اهل بيت الرحمه هل الي رسول الله من سبيل؟.' *

*فلم يجيبه احد فتنحي باكيا . *

*- فاقبل عمر رضي الله عنه فوقف بالباب وقال :' السلام عليكم يا اهل بيت الرحمة هل الى رسول الله من سبيل؟' *

*فلم يجيبه احد فتنحى باكيا . *

*- فاقبل سلمان الفارسي حتي وقف بالباب وقال :' السلام عليكم يا اهل بيت الرحمة هل الى مولاي رسول الله من سبيل؟' *

*فاقبل يبكي مره ... ويقع مره ... ويقوم اخرى ... حتي اتى بيت فاطمه ووقف *
*بالباب ثم قال :' السلام عليكي يا ابنه رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)) ' *

*وكان علي رضي الله عنه غائبا *

*فقال :' يا ابنة رسول الله .... ان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)) قد احتجب عن الناس فليس يخرج الا الي الصلاه فلا يكلم احدا ولا ياذن لاحد في الدخول ' *

*فاشتملت فاطمه بعباءه قطوانيه واقبلت حتى وقفت على باب رسول الله *

*(صلى الله عليه وسلم)) ثم سلمت وقالت فاطمه :' يا رسول الله انا فاطمه '.... *

*ورسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)) ساجدا يبكي فرفع رأسه *

*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم) :' ما بال قرة عيني فاطمه حجبت عني ؟ افتحوا لها الباب ' *

*ففتح لها الباب فدخلت فلما نظرت الى رسول الله بكت بكاءا شديدا لما رأت من حاله مصفرا متغيرا قد ذاب لحم وجهه من البكاء والحزن *

*فقالت :' يا رسول الله ما الذي نزل عليك؟' *

*فقال :' يا فاطمه جاءني جبريل ووصف لي ابواب جهنم واخبرني ان في اعلي بابها اهل الكبائر من امتي فذالك الذي ابكاني واحزنني ' *

*قالت :' يا رسول الله كيف يدخلونها ؟!' *

*قال :' بل تسوقهم الملائكه الي النار وتسود وجوههم وتزرق اعينهم ويختم على افواههم ويقرنون مع الشياطين ويوضع عليهم السلاسل والاغلال ' *

*قالت :' يا رسول الله كيف تقودهم الملائكه ؟!' *

*قال :' اما الرجال ... فباللحي واما النساء فبالذوائب والنواصي *

*- فكم من ذي شيبة من امتي يقبض على لحى وهو ينادي وا شيبتاه وا ضعفاه ... *

*- وكم من شاب قد قبض علي لحيته يساق الي النار وهو ينادي وا شباباه وا حسن صورتاه . *

*- وكم من امرأه من امتي قد قبض علي ناصيتها تقاد الي النار وهي تنادي وا فضيحتاه واهتك ستراه ' *

* ?حتى ينتهي بهم الى مالك فإذا نظر اليهم مالك *

*قال مالك للملائكه :' من هؤلاء؟ فما ورد علي من الاشقياء اعجب شأنا من هؤلاء لم تسود وجوههم ولم تزرق اعينهم ولم يختم علي افواههم ولم يقرنو مع الشياطين ولم توضع السلاسل والاغلال في اعناقهم !' *

*فيقول الملائكه :' هكذا امرنا ان ناتيك بهم على هذه الحاله ' *

*فيقول لهم مالك :' يا معشر الاشقياء من انتم ؟' *

* ?(وروي في خبر اخر) انهم لما قادتهم الملائكه *

*قالوا :' وا محمداه فلمارأوا مالكا نسوا اسم محمد من هيبته.' *

*فيقول لهم :' من انتم؟' *

*فيقولون :' نحن ممن انزل علينا القرآن ونحن ممن يصوم رمضان.' *

*فيقول مالك :' ما انزل القرآن الا علي امة محمد *

* ?فاذا سمعوا اسم محمد صاحوا : نحن من امة محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم *

*فيقول لهم مالك:' اما كان لكم في القرآن زاجر عن معاصي الله تعالى؟ ' *

*فاذا وقف بهم علي شفير جهنم ونظروا الي النار والي الزبانيه قالوا:' يا مالك ائذن لنا لنبكي على انفسنا ' *

*فيأذن لهم فيبكون الدموع حتي لم يبق لهم دموع فيبكون الدم . *

*فيقول مالك:' ما احسن هذا البكاء لو كان في الدنيا فلو كان في الدنيا من خشيه الله ما مستكم النار اليوم ' *

*فيقول للزبانيه :' ألقوهم .... ألقوهم في النار' *

*فاذا القوا في النار نادوا بأجمعهم ' لا اله الا الله ' *

*فترجع النار عنهم *

*فيقول مالك :' يا نار خذيهم .' *

*فتقول النار:' كيف اخذهم وهم يقولون (لا اله الا الله ) ؟' *

*فيقول مالك:' نعم بذلك امر رب العرش '... *

*فتاخذهم فمنهم من تأخذه الي قدميه ... ومنهم من تأخذه الي ركبتيه ... ومنهم من تأخذهم الى حقوبه .... ومنهم من تأخذهم الي حلقه .... فاذا اهوت النار الي وجهه *

*قال مالك:' لا تحرقي وجوههم فطالما سجدوا للرحمن في الدنيا ولا تحرقي قلوبهم فلطالما عطشوا في شهر رمضان فيبقون ما شاء الله فيها ' *

*ويقولون:' يا ارحم الراحمين يا حنان يا منان ' *

* ?- فاذا انفذ الله تعالى حكمه. *

*قال الله تعالى  يا جبريل ما فعل العاصون من امة محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم ) *

*فيقول جبريل:' اللهم انت اعلم بهم فيقول انطلق فانظر ما حالهم '... *

* ?- فينطلق جبريل عليه السلام الي مالك وهو علي منبر من نار في وسط جهنم .... فاذا نظر مالك علي جبريل عليه السلام قام تعظيما له. *
*فيقول له جبريل:' ما ادخلك هذا الموضع ؟' *
*فيقول:' ما فعلت بالعصابه العاصيه من أمة محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم))؟' *

*فيقول مالك:' ما اسوء حالهم ... واضيق مكانهم ... قد احرقت اجسامهم ... واكلت لحومهم ... وبقيت وجوههم وقلوبهم يتلالاء فيها الايمان ' *

*فيقول جبريل:' ارفع الطبق عنهم حتي انظر اليهم ' ... 
*
* ?- قال فيأمر مالك الخزنه فيرفعون الطبق عنهم ... فاذا نظروا الي جبريل والي حسن خلقه .. علموا انه ليس من ملائكه العذاب . *



*فيقولون: ' من هذا العبد الذي لم نرا احدا قط احسن منه ؟' *

*فيقول مالك: ' هذا جبريل الكريم الذي كان ياتي محمدا بالوحي' *

*- فاذا سمعوا ذكر محمد صاحوا بأجمعهم:'أقرئ محمدا منا السلام وأخبره ان معاصينا فرقت بيننا وبينك ... وأخبره بسوء حالنا '.. *

*فينطلق جبريل حتي يقوم بين يدي الله تعالي .. *

*فيقول الله تعالى: (كيف رايت امة محمد ؟) *

*فيقول جبريل: ' يا رب ما اسوء حالهم وأضيق مكانهم ' .. *

*فيقول الله تعالى هل سألوك شيئا ؟ ) ... *

*فيقول جبريل:' يا رب نعم سألوني ان اقرئ نبيهم منهم السلام وأخبره بسوء حالهم ..' *

*فيقول الله تعالى  أنطلق فاخبره ) .. *

* ?فينطلق جبريل الي النبي وهو في خيمه من درة بيضاء لها اربعه الاف باب لكل باب مصراعان من ذهب .. *

*فيقول جبريل: 'يا محمد قد جئتك من عند العصابه العصاه الذين يعذبون من أمتك في النار ... وهم يقرئونك السلام .. ويقولون ما اسوء حالنا واضيق مكاننا ...' *

* ?فيأتي النبي الي تحت العرش فيخر ساجدا ويثني علي الله تعالي ثناء لم يثن عليه احد مثله .. *

*فيقول الله تعالي : (ارفع راسك .. وسل تعط .. واشفع تشفع ) *

*فيقول صلى الله عليه وسلم)' الاشقياء من امتي قد انفذت فيهم حكمك وانتقمت منهم فشفعني فيهم ' *

*فيقول الله تعالى : (قد شفعتك فيهم .. فأت النار فأخرج منها من قال لا الله الا الله) *

* ?فينطلق النبي فاذا نظر مالك النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم قام تعظيما له *

*فيقول صلى الله عليه وسلم): ' يا مالك ما حال امتي الاشقياء ؟ ' *

*فيقول مالك: ' ما اسوء حالهم .. واضيق مكانهم ..' *

*فيقول محمد :' افتح الباب وارفع الطبق ' *

* ?فاذا نظر اصحاب النار الي محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم .. صاحوا بأجمعهم فيقولون ... يا محمد احرقت النار جلودنا واحرقت اكبادنا .. *

** فيخرجهم جميعا وقد صاروا فحما قد اكلتهم النار فينطلق بهم الي نهر بباب الجنه يسمي نهر الحيوان فيغتسلون منه فيخرجون منه شبابا جردا مردا مكحلين وكأن وجوههم مثل القمر مكتوب علي جباههم *

*(الجهنميون عتقاء الرحمن من النار) ... *

*فيدخلون الجنه فاذا رأي اهل النار قد اخرجوا منها قالو :يا ليتنا كنا مسلمين وكنا نخرج من النار .. *

*وهو قوله تعالي ((ربما يود الذين كفروا لو كانو مسلمين)) (سورة الحجر 2) *

*وعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال (اذكروا من النارما شئتم فلا تذكرون شيئا الا هو اشد منه)) ... *

*وقال : (( ان اهون اهل النار عذابا .. لرجل في رجليه نعلان من نار يغلي منهما دماغه كأنه مرجل .. مسامعه جمر ... واضراسه جمر ... و اشفاره لهب النيران .. وتخرج احشاء بطنه من قدميه .. وانه ليري انه اشد اهل النار عذابا ..وانه من اهون اهل النار عذابا)) .. *

*وعن ميمون بن مهران انه لما نزلت هذه الايه ((وان جهنم لموعدهم اجمعين)) (سورة الحجر 43) وضع سلمان يده على رأسه وخرج هاربا ثلاثة ايام ..لا يقدر عليه حتى جيئ *

*صلاة وسلاما لك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله *

*اللهم أجرنا من النار ........ اللهم أجرنا من النار ..........اللهم أجرنا من النار *

*اللهم اجر كاتب هذه الرساله من النار *

*اللهم اجر قارئها من النار *

*اللهم اجر مرسلها الي اخواننا من النار *

*اللهم اجر نا والمسلمين ومن قال لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله من النار *

*اللهم آمين ..آمين .. آمين *

*(( *


----------



## eslam morse (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور يا بش مهندس


----------



## Ahmed Tajuddin (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## hamdy09 (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا يياهندسه بس بقيت الدرس ماتسيبناش كدا ياريت تكمل


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طيار بوفاخرة (2 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجوان ايشوع داؤد (5 يناير 2011)

ماذا تقصد بلمعادلة الرمز (f^2 ) لان الناتج عندي بعد الحساب خاطئ
وشكرا لك.


----------



## hosh123 (5 يناير 2011)

(f^2 )
يعنى القيمه F تربيـــع


----------



## ali seda (26 يناير 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششكووور و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmed dahshan (1 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يزيدك يامهندس دفع الله


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## ابو ءالاء (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيا علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## sanhori (13 فبراير 2011)

محتاج لي كتاب حساب الكميات بس باللغة الانجليزية ممكن اجد عندك مرجع ياباشمهندس


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## ياسرعبدو (10 مارس 2011)

شرح وافي كافي 
تسلم


----------



## العريجي محمد (15 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## أسماء الكون (15 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## ramey114 (16 مارس 2011)

جامد جدا


----------



## ramey114 (16 مارس 2011)

هام جدا لو سمحت روابط الامثلة مش شغالة ارجو المتابعة


----------



## عماد حسن أحمد النو (16 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 مارس 2011)

باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمداحمد5 (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 أبريل 2011)

*باراك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## reho80 (1 مايو 2011)

بحثت في منتداكم عن عدة اشياء ولم استطع تحميل اي شيئ


----------



## reho80 (1 مايو 2011)

ارجو من منتداكم شرح كيفية تحميل البرامج من منتداكم


----------



## reho80 (1 مايو 2011)

ارجو التكرم وشرح برنامج اتوكاد لاند


----------



## reho80 (1 مايو 2011)

اشكركم على هذا المنتدى لكني لا استطيع التحميل منه


----------



## reho80 (1 مايو 2011)

ارجو من خبراء المنتدى شرح كيفية حساب كميات الحفر والردم في اتوكاد لاند


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 مايو 2011)

وضح المشكلة سوف تجد الحل 

روابط التحميل هي نوعان : 
الاول : يكون داخل المنتدي ويكون في شكل ملف مرفق وياخذ شكل نوع يمكنك التحميل عندما تضغط بالماوس علي شكل الملف المرفق
الثاني : يتم تحميل الملف او البرنامج في موقع اخر للتحميل ويضع في المنتدي فقط الرابط وعند الضغط عليه يحويل الي الموقع الذي تم فيه تحميل البرنامج 

باراك الله فيك


----------



## عمار ميرووو (14 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## هاني جاسم (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## asua (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 مايو 2011)

حقيقى حاجه روعه


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## noor-noor (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا كمان مش قادرة احمل البرنامج؟؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن تشرحواي الطريقة


----------



## محمود كريم شاكر (12 يونيو 2011)

كيف يتم حساب الذرعات الترابية


----------



## noor-noor (20 يونيو 2011)

يسلموااااااااااااا


----------



## حمودة باشا (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ والمزيد من الدروس


----------



## النيوبرين (4 يوليو 2011)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> هذا مثال اخر
> طريق بطول 103 كم هو من اعداد المهندس ياسر بشارة جزاه خيرا
> 
> كلمة المرور defo
> ...


 
أخي الكريم:ارتباط الملف على هذاالرابط غير صالح؛فياليتك تضع لنا ارتباطا آخر؛أو تحل لنا هذه المشكلة بإعادة الرفع مرة ثانية للأهمية
محبك:المهندس/وحيد المصري:11:


----------



## mostafaone (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## حوده جبيبى (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## karrar.khatar (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا ماقصرت اخي


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammedzeedan83 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

اختبار مادة مساحة1


----------



## medo_zon (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## albsqlony (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بوزريع (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا المهندس القدير دفع الله حمدان .وبارك الله فيك ..


----------



## خريج عطبره (22 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mmd095 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اتمنى من الله ان يوفقك في حياتك اخي الكريم\ م عدي


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مهندس مساحه200 قال:


> اتمنى من الله ان يوفقك في حياتك اخي الكريم\ م عدي


 امين امين امين


----------



## رباب علي برعي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يجزيك خير ويديك العافيه والعمل الصالج


----------



## المهندس سمير عبد (4 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## احمدوهناء (9 فبراير 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/كل-ماهو-جديد-فى-علم-المساحة/123777014411713


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

بغرض الافادة

عايز ارفع شرح لجهاز نيكونnikonازاي برجاء الافادة علي [email protected]


----------



## محمد خليل عطية (12 فبراير 2012)

عزيزي المهندس دفع الله
لدى طريق تم رفع الارض الطبيعية ومساره وقطاعه العرضي
كل مدة من الزمن يتم رفع الطبيعة لتحديد ما تم عمله
ويتم عمل سطح جديد للارض الطبيعية الجديدة 
كيف يتم حساب الكمية للحفر والردم بين الارض الطبيعية الاصلية والارض الطبيعية المستجدة وذلك داخل قطاع الطريق وليس عن طريق الفرق بين السطحين وذلك بواسطة السيفل civil 3d


----------



## aboalaa33 (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن نريد عرض كيفية التعامل مع البرامج الحديثة لأنه نادرا ما يلجأ أحد حاليا لحساب الكميات بهذه الطرق التقليدية وتحياتى


----------



## aboalaa33 (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل ولكن ليكتمل الموضوع نريد شرح لحساب الكميات بالبرامج وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## يويوكامل (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا ليك كثيرا على مجهودك الرائع ويكون فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## atch (29 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا اخى و بارك الله لك فى علمك و عمرك


----------



## أبوتقي (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا 
علي الرغم أن الشكر للاشخاص مثلك لايكفي
جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وزادك الله علما


----------



## عبدالله النمراوي (30 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salem_55 (30 يونيو 2012)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> المقطع الأول ردم والأخر حفر(أو العكس):
> 
> فيتم حساب مساحة الحفر والردم على النحو التالي:
> 
> ...



مشكور كثيرا على تعبك أخى العزيز
أعتقد أن المعادلة كتبت بخطأ غير مقصود 
والمعادلة الصحيحة هى

*Vf={(F^2*D)/2*[1/(F+C]}0
أأيضا لم تذكر أخى العزيز المعادلة فى حالة كون أحد أو كلا القطاعين مختلط (نفس القطاع به مساحة حفر ومساحة ردم)*


----------



## eng amona (30 يونيو 2012)

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## المستودع (9 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك م دفع الله


----------



## kanan (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## mohammed_abani (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزال الله خير


----------



## أسعد مفك (3 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم يا هندسه وربنا اديك العافيه وانشاءالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مرجان 2011 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك


----------



## mahmoudhodib (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جزك الله خير يا مهندس مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي الدبس (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*اجزاء المنحنى البسيط*

اجزاء المنحنى البسيط1.JPG - 4shared.com - photo sharing - download image


----------



## م/ مالك الصلوي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع حلو وإضافة جديدة للباحثين عن المعلومة لكن ممكن تفيدنا بمعلومات حول البيانات الاولية المطلوبة للتصميم مثل adt(التصميمية), aadt, وذلك عندما يكون هناك نسب مختلفة للمركبات ما بين شاحنات بضائع وسيارات خاصة وغيره


----------



## محمد سرايجي (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engelshaer2010 (12 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ممكن حضرتك تعمله في ملف ورد


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (22 مايو 2013)

مشكور على المجهود 
ارجوا اعادة رفع الرابط من جديد.


----------



## HAIDER IS (23 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## yagoub omer (29 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا علي المعلومات ونتمني المزيد
مع تقديري


----------



## adanasporengineer (1 يوليو 2013)

ياريت شرح فيديو للتوضيح اكثر


----------



## aymanmohammed73 (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يوليو 2013)

adanasporengineer قال:


> ياريت شرح فيديو للتوضيح اكثر



ان شاء الله قريبا


----------



## amr98 (17 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم للبيع gps etrex 30 garminاستعمال شهر
​


----------



## YASSERBASHER (18 يوليو 2013)

جز ءالله عنا المهندس هجو كل خير وجعلة زخرا للعلم وان يجعل كل هذا في ميزان حسناته


----------



## ابوبودى (19 يوليو 2013)

مشكور بشمهندس على الموضوع المميز
نشكر جهدكم الكبير​


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (20 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## khlf hussein (25 نوفمبر 2014)

تسلمو كتير على هذا الشرح الوافي ويكون مكتمل لو كانت هنالك صور توضح أجزاء الطريق


----------



## Saif Elsayer (11 يونيو 2015)

مشكور جدا جدا علي المعلومات القيمة هذه ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد ووفقك الله لمساعدة الآخرين.


----------



## amraboshaheen (18 أبريل 2016)

سهلت علينا الموضوع


----------



## amraboshaheen (18 أبريل 2016)

الصور اللى مع الشرح مبتفتحش


----------



## yamanabd (8 مايو 2019)

الروابط لاتفتح ابدا


----------

